# Logic Platinum 5.5.1



## leeloo (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo ihr Profis da draussen,
ich hab ein riesen Problem, hab ein englisches Manual und komme mit den dort beschriebenen Menüpunkten nicht zurecht. kann mir jemand auf Deutsch kurz und knapp erklären, wie ich ganz von vorne anfangen kann? bzw. eine Audiospur öffne um ne wav zu importieren? und wie der drag und drop funktioniert?  Ich hänge seit 3 Tagen fest  
Bin für jede Info echt dankbar.
Grüße


----------



## BeaTBoxX (16. Juni 2004)

Um ein Wavfile zu importieren musst du zuerst eine Audiospur im Arrangementfenster markieren ( und sinnvollerweise den Marker auf eine passende Position im Song schieben)  Dann einfach oben auf Audio -> Import Audiofile.  Auswählen und fertig.

Achte darauf welches Fenster du markiert hast!
Ich z.B. habe eigentlich immer einen 2-geteilten Bildschirm:

-> Environmentfenster
-> Arrangementfenster

Aber:
Je nach dem welches Fenster grade aktiv/markiert ist, aendern sich oben auch die Kontextmenüs  

Und was du mit dem Drag & Drop problem meinst, musste mir nochmal genauer erklaeren  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## leeloo (16. Juni 2004)

*danke*

du hast mir sehr geholfen.  das drag & drop proplem hat sich damit auch gelöst. supergenial.
many thanx


----------

